# Which of these two scopes for someone with mild loss of hearing?



## gregma (Feb 6, 2009)

Good afternoon all.  My first post   I have done searches and have looked at the past 2 years of messages about scopes.  And although I have gotten enough information about narrowing down my choices, I'm left with two and would like opinions.  

The two options are...  Littmann Master Classic II & Ultrascope Adult. 

I would LOVE to be able to go somewhere to try these two models, but the closest Ultrascope dealer is almost 100 miles away!  And I live pretty near Seattle :sad:

Sooo, since I can't do a side-by-side comparison in person, I'm hoping I can glean information from those of you with experiences.

I do have moderate tinnitus, and some minor hearing loss in the upper range of the scale.  I wouldn't consider myself deaf, or even hard-of-hearing.

I do tend to get distracted and have some difficulty concentrating on a single noise if there is extraneous loud noises, so my scope will have to be good and loud, and good at softening surrounding noise.

I have $100 to spend, so can't go the electronic way.

Any thoughts or opinions on which of these two would best suit my challenges?

Thank you in advance!
Greg


----------



## firecoins (Feb 6, 2009)

They both work for me but I don't have any sort of hearing loss.  If you tried the Master Classic II and it works, get it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2009)

I personally like the ultrascope a little better than Litmanns. But that's personal preference


----------



## vquintessence (Feb 6, 2009)

A personal fan of the Littman classic lightweight II.  Cheap yet effective.  I've got hearing loss L ear and constant ringing.  The scope seems to do the trick most days and if you lose it, it won't be too devastating.


----------



## gregma (Feb 6, 2009)

firecoins said:


> They both work for me but I don't have any sort of hearing loss.  If you tried the Master Classic II and it works, get it.



Have you noticed either one being "louder" than the other in side-by-side comparisons?

Greg


----------



## gregma (Feb 6, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> A personal fan of the Littman classic lightweight II.  Cheap yet effective.  I've got hearing loss L ear and constant ringing.  The scope seems to do the trick most days and if you lose it, it won't be too devastating.



I was looking at that one, there is a littmann place fairly close.  I could compare the Master Classic to the Classic lightweight to see if I can hear well out of both.  Thanks for the suggestion!

Greg


----------



## gregma (Feb 6, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I personally like the ultrascope a little better than Litmanns. But that's personal preference



Is there something specific you like more?

Greg


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2009)

gregma said:


> Is there something specific you like more?
> 
> Greg



I just can seem to hear better on an ultrascope. Every litmann I've tried I've had some problems with... And even for only being 21, my hearing isn't as good as some of my peers in the same age bracket. Blame it on motorcycle racing and concerts


----------

